# Newbie and lovin' it....Cali here!



## Nayari712 (Apr 26, 2010)

I recently joined and I'm in love with this site. It's helped me out so much in such a short time to get a good understanding about every angel that is M.A.C. I hope to one day have the HONOR of working for this amazing company.








Thank you to all in advance for all the great info. 


Nayari712


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2010)

i hope you have fun here and that you get to work for mac one day!


----------



## n_c (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 26, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! Hopefully you'll find a lot of useful info in the Industry Discussion - Specktra.Net section.


----------



## Purple (Apr 29, 2010)

enjoy specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around the forums!!


----------

